# Top secret demo car on the way to Europe



## Dizz (Aug 25, 2007)

Hallo , I am very proud to have purchased a top secret demo car. I'm a big fan of both the skyline and particularly of Mr. Smokey Nagata from Top Secret. Gtr car is 32/35 Vq which was made in 2006. Now I look forward to it lands in Bremerhaven in 2 weeks.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Well done.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice! Look forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds excellent. As above can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Sounds Awesome!!! 

Pics needed.


----------



## Dizz (Aug 25, 2007)

I need 10 post before pic´s


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Top Secret cars are awesome, get some pics/vids up!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

hahaa so you bought it, we were looking at it for a customer. great buy you have there!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thats a pretty sweet car 

well done


----------



## Dizz (Aug 25, 2007)

Ha Ha small World Dave , we are friends on facebook -it´s me who have the kgc10 in Denmark  i´m looking forward too see it in real life - i only see it on video in Japan and the sound is amazing.. Thanks Matty32


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

its the white one right? great buy


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

theres lots of vids of it on japanese youtube.


----------



## Dizz (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes it´s the White one , the only one with vq35 conversion . Is it possible you can sent me some link from the japanese youtube ?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Post 5 random replies to get the count up. You have my blessing.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Nook why don't you bump his posts up


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Nah. Bit messy that way.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Hurry up fella, you've been ordered to spam us so we can see the car, chop chop


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

this?
































Car Feature>> Top Secret Vq32 Skyline Gt-r | Speedhunters


----------



## Dizz (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes that´s the one - here is some Picture from Japan - before shipping to europe


----------



## Dizz (Aug 25, 2007)

I also bought this gtr 32 with incredible spec list - 20.000km with tomie derive engine.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Jesus


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Wtf is going on there??


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

TS demo car looks very different to what it did in 2006 tho 

i guess it was not retained at TS and sold privately before you bought it?

definitely one of a kind.

32 looks interesting, ikeya formula shifter on it right?


----------



## Dizz (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes the TS don´t look like when TS had it , but the plan is to make it like it was back in 2006 with all stickers and in mint conditon . Yes it´s "only" ikeya formula shifter - it has big endless brakes front/rear , varis kevler Hood ,ohlins suspensions and much more ...


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Very nice cars! That Tomei engine though!!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Damn dude you're buying Skylines as if you were buying groceries  Very good choices congratulations on your purchase mate, that TS is a special one.Guessing one of them is purely for track use?
Looking forward to see more pics once they land!


----------



## Dizz (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks SkylineGTRcy , the plan is to put the tomie derive engine in my GTR R34 - and then see what i´ll do with the red 32 . At the moment i have a huge project with my kgc10 -


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Dizz said:


> Thanks SkylineGTRcy , the plan is to put the tomie derive engine in my GTR R34 - and then see what i´ll do with the red 32 . At the moment i have a huge project with my kgc10 -


A true enthusiast... Good work:bowdown1:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Dizz said:


> Thanks SkylineGTRcy , the plan is to put the tomie derive engine in my GTR R34 - and then see what i´ll do with the red 32 . At the moment i have a huge project with my kgc10 -


 Wow indeed a true enthusiast, respect to you sir :bowdown1:
Would love to see some photos of your other cars :runaway:


----------



## Dizz (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks  here are some Pictures of my other cars :


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Damn, that silver R34!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, that is all.
Quite a collection!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Dizz said:


> Thanks  here are some Pictures of my other cars :


I don't know about anybody else but after watching wolf of wall street I felt pretty empty afterwards and hated my life. Your collection gives me a similar feeling

Jealous is an understatement


----------



## Dizz (Aug 25, 2007)

Lol JTJUGE - and thanks


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

A M A Z I N G

That's a porn collection you have there matey. Hold onto it tightly  Wish you all the best for your projects, I believe most of us here share your love for these legends. Stunning, thank you for sharing :bowdown1:


----------



## Dizz (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks SkylineGTRCy , Is nice to know there are others out there , WHO are just as crazy as me  I felt a bit alone in Little Denmark. Do you still own the r34 ? and do you have Pictures.


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

wow!!!! this is a real car collection!!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Dizz said:


> Thanks SkylineGTRCy , Is nice to know there are others out there , WHO are just as crazy as me  I felt a bit alone in Little Denmark. Do you still own the r34 ? and do you have Pictures.



Still do mate and I don't have any plans of selling it, ever  I am currently restoring the underbody will post some pics up once I get it back from the body shop and fit my new wheels ! :wavey:


----------



## W80 YAU (Feb 2, 2014)

That is one cool car you bought there.

Also your silver r34 is absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## Smalley333 (Jun 12, 2014)

That silver 34 does it for me mmmmmmmm. Good luck with the projects mate, will we be seeing a build thread for them ?:bowdown1:


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Droooooooooooool !!


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

Dizz said:


> Hallo , I am very proud to have purchased a top secret demo car. I'm a big fan of both the skyline and particularly of Mr. Smokey Nagata from Top Secret. Gtr car is 32/35 Vq which was made in 2006. Now I look forward to it lands in Bremerhaven in 2 weeks.


i hate you dizz... i so so hate you!!! lol


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

Dizz said:


> x x x x x the plan is to put the tomie derive engine in my GTR R34 - and then see what i´ll do with the red 32 . At the moment i have a huge project with my kgc10 -


i really really hate you!!! lol


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dizz said:


> Thanks  here are some Pictures of my other cars :


Lovely R34 and Hako!


----------



## Dizz (Aug 25, 2007)

LOL Nightcrawler -Sorry


----------



## Dizz (Aug 25, 2007)

Have now received some things from cars - this book from Tomei, so it seems like the engine is authentic.:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you can check if its genuine anyway by calling Tomei

what you have is a genuine engine from what i can see.


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Bad .

Why no 33 or 35 ??


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

LiamGTR said:


> Damn, that silver R34!!


forget the 34 look at the black beauty Wow


----------



## Dizz (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks Matty32  bobwoolmer : i did had a gtr r33 and gtr r35 but sold them .


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Dizz said:


> Thanks Matty32  bobwoolmer : i did had a gtr r33 and gtr r35 but sold them .


Love that R33. :bowdown1:


----------



## Jouni (Mar 19, 2006)

Real nice You have good taste and You are using it well


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Hi*

Very, very nice car collection, i dont suppose you would be interested in the Black 34gtr in this pic below (taken when first brought over to uk) ? 
If you are a long term top secret fan then you may know this car which was formerly a top secret customer car imported to the UK along with the gold 33gtr by Ben Linney the owner of GT-Culture. It was used as a company demo car as it is packed with top secret parts. It was on the show scene for a number of years including the first few years of my ownership.
I did a few rounds of the 2007 UK time attack series with it (second picture)and other than that it has barely been used, miminal road mileage and the odd trackday. I have added Top Secret sideskirts and Top Secret carbon door mirrors and have advanced the car in many ways including a RK Tuning race spec 2.6 twin turbo 600bhp 547lb torque on a reliable boost setting, the engine has just been out for a bearing refresh and is ready to go for either road use or track. I have owned it for about 8 years and just cant bring myself to put it up for sale but i barely use it each year and would love to see it go to a worthy owner if i was to let it go. Time Attack graphics have long been removed


----------



## Dizz (Aug 25, 2007)

I got the cars home :flame:


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

well this is awesome


----------



## GTSr32 (Dec 5, 2006)

Why I am I only seeing this now......

Wow amazing Top Secret R32 VQ unreal..! 

Remember reading (or looking at) a JDM mag with it and some more crazy r32's ... 

great to see it's still alive and minty...


----------



## JimAndersons (Aug 14, 2014)

*Goji Vita Review*

Ela vai aumentar a sua taxa metabólica e aumentar a sua resistência e seu nível de energia e aumentar a sua resistência como você trabalha fora, porque não é a fadiga. Goji Vita

É a redução do peso extra e calorias extras e indesejadas calorias queimar gordura calorias queimadas e armazenamento adicional para garantir que o re-armazenados para evitar o armazenamento de gordura extra não é feio.

Após usá-lo, você deseja fornecer resultados muito rápidos e parecer mais jovem do que você sente dar os resultados antes e surpreso quando vai ser incrível. onlinehealthreview.com/goji-vita


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Respect to you sir! You have superb taste!
Nice garage too!
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## Dizz (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for comment  Here are some new Pictures -i´ll still need some stickers before it´s finish.


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Got any video with it?

The sound from the inlets must be beyond awesome!


----------



## BryanKing (May 22, 2014)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You can listen to it on youtube


----------



## eddy90 (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice car. Just love the top secret cars.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

FRRACER said:


> Nook why don't you bump his posts up


Nuke LOL :chuckle:


----------



## GTSr32 (Dec 5, 2006)

Found the option cover for ya

[ FEATURE | R32 Skyline Mayhem ] J.D.M. OPTION INTERNATIONAL


----------

